# Ranger Owners



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I pulled this air restrictor out of the air intake right before the throttle body, takes about 5 mins. Will add 5 hp and more lower to mid range power. I felt a good difference. Does not harm anything else, but gives it more air. They have it restricted from the factory.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you posted this question on rangerforum? I want to know the answer too


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I will have to look at mine and check this out! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Im pretty sure that is only on the crew cabs.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

What years and engine displacement? I have a V6 3.0Liter but there are 4.0L kut there too... and mine is a 2000 model! Good engine that has been around for a long time but of course progressively made to be cleaner and less power. You might verify your emissions tests. 

Regardless, I will look later and see how this goes. Thanks for the OP!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

TheAnt said:


> What years and engine displacement? I have a V6 3.0Liter but there are 4.0L kut there too... and mine is a 2000 model! Good engine that has been around for a long time but of course progressively made to be cleaner and less power. You might verify your emissions tests.
> 
> Regardless, I will look later and see how this goes. Thanks for the OP!


its a Polaris Ranger. no v6 here


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

hahahahaha!!! That's funny! ..and explains why the part didn't look too familiar!

Thanks!


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

do you think that's enough difference to require re-jetting?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

gedavis2 said:


> do you think that's enough difference to require re-jetting?


Some say its needed but a bunch of people didn't do it.

One guy did a log and it leaned during powerband but one vs many many.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They have said no rejetting. Mine runs fine, even better.


----------

